# Wooo



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Kicked my arsee


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

cool stuff:thumbsup: like your log trailer, I have thought about mounting a winch. what size winch is yours, how many thousand pounds is the pull, is it enough for the really big logs?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

woodtick greg said:


> is it enough for the really big logs?


Did you see the size of that?:blink:

That's not a really big log?????:huh:

He couldn't cut it in one pass..........:no:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW.......POOR trailer tires:laughing::laughing:. First pic I thought 24" dia (didn't notice window).......until I seen you standing on log:huh::blink:......still not sure which I'm more awed about....the size of log or the size of shop. I see you also like the GREEN tractors too. I have the 5300 series and that log as a whole would be a full load to tipping:yes:.

Back to log. Pics appear to be oak...what's the length 12' ???? 

Show us more progress pics.

Congrates on the log..nice find:thumbsup:

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

The log is 50" in donated and 10' long, the winch did pull it on as a whole log, but the winch i use is 12,000 vortex, done over 130 logs with it so far , but ya I plan on quarter sawing it, counted 140 rings! Oldd should be pretty: )I'll def post pics.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Diameter*


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome!!!! Love the big logs but hate trying to handle them. Gonna have to get me a big Stihl & equip it with a ripping chain & mill.


----------



## fast firewood (Oct 7, 2011)

you cut it in half with a chainsaw! thats a seroius bit of work!


----------

